# diane abbott



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Should stand down or be sacked.
Shes a big racist and it wouldnt be stood for if it was said by someone like Rob Wilson.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't stand the woman, she has such a patronising manner too.
As for the quote, she said it had been taken out of context, citing '19th century European colonial rule' being behind the message.
Though what she said was in the present tense!

This is not the first time she has been accused of making racist comments.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the horrible condisending woman is correct in what she said,, of course they do,, they did it in India , africa, iran , iraq , china , palestine , ireland, scotland in fact every where the british empire wanted to steal the local assets, be it spice, gold oil or just simple land grabing, it is a general and accepted battle strategy , read the history books


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

It is becoming impossible to discuss anything these days with every word politically picked over and scrutinised. I guesss what she said may be considered racist in as much as it singled out a claim and made that against a whole race without apparrent exception. But was anyone really offended by that? I dont recall anyone other than the right wing press throwing thier hands in the air with shock and horror - joe public doesen't appear to give a flying efff. I genuinely believe that the victim here is potentially freedom of speech, because any view large or small it would seem is likely to offend someone (you only have to be a member here a while to understand that :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry I dont agree, if the word white was changed for black, all hell would have broken loose.

The definition is clear..
Racism is the belief that inherent different traits in human racial groups justify discrimination. In the modern English language, the term "racism" is used predominantly as a pejorative epithet. It is applied especially to the practice or advocacy of racial discrimination of a pernicious nature (i.e. which harms particular groups of people), and which is often justified by recourse to racial stereotyping or pseudo-science.

Differential treatment of racial groups that is intended to ameliorate past discrimination, rather than to harm, goes by other names (e.g. affirmative action); the characterization of this practice as "racism", "racial discrimination" or "reverse discrimination"


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry I dont agree, if the word white was changed for black, all hell would have broken loose.
> 
> The definition is clear..
> Racism is the belief that inherent different traits in human racial groups justify discrimination. In the modern English language, the term "racism" is used predominantly as a pejorative epithet. It is applied especially to the practice or advocacy of racial discrimination of a pernicious nature (i.e. which harms particular groups of people), and which is often justified by recourse to racial stereotyping or pseudo-science.
> ...


+1


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

this is britain........GREAT BRITAIN, anyone living in our country that cannot abide by the laws or rules and want to change us or the country are racist terrorists in my view..........sod off back to the country of ya grandfathers birth and live there....or at least have the decency to abide by our laws and speak the fucking language ya peasants


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry I dont agree, if the word white was changed for black, all hell would have broken loose.
> 
> The definition is clear..
> Racism is the belief that inherent different traits in human racial groups justify discrimination. In the modern English language, the term "racism" is used predominantly as a pejorative epithet. It is applied especially to the practice or advocacy of racial discrimination of a pernicious nature (i.e. which harms particular groups of people), and which is often justified by recourse to racial stereotyping or pseudo-science.
> ...


You are right and a brilliantly put argumentl indeed all hell would have broken loose and that is my point, that would not have been right either. Racism works two ways and it is far too serious to be trivialised by minutia nit picking. Using the 'N' word for example is racist, offensive, inciting of violenc edevistating for someone who has had a lifetime of hearing it (and that is what it is about). It is not about someone making a misguided comment, on one occasion causing a right wing press to create further divide. Such a broad topic


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The problem is though that certain groups can use the N word to describe each other if they are of that race and that's not racist. So does that mean the N word is not that bad....? its socially acceptable depending on the "group" you belong to it would seem.

Problem i have is this. Lets break down a sentence....
"You fucking ****** (insert colour your choice) twat".

People take issue with the colour, not the "fucking" or "twat" makes no sense to me.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

look at the history and try to ignore the racist prejudice of this country,,,,,,,,,, so the british, french , dutch, ( all white ) did not divide and rule most of the world for the last couple of hundred years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh my dont the truth hurt !!!!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> People take issue with the colour, not the "fucking" or "twat" makes no sense to me.


Really???


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

roddy said:


> look at the history and try to ignore the racist prejudice of this country,,,,,,,,,, so the british, french , dutch, ( all white ) did not divide and rule most of the world for the last couple of hundred years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh my dont the truth hurt !!!!!!


Are you not forgetting the Egyptians or the Mongols?
How far do you want to go back in history?

Didn't the British/Dutch/Germans/french also make war on other European countries :roll: 
I also seem to remember the continents of Africa and Asia have been fighting among themselves for 1000s of years - did they not "divide and rule"?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > look at the history and try to ignore the racist prejudice of this country,,,,,,,,,, so the british, french , dutch, ( all white ) did not divide and rule most of the world for the last couple of hundred years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh my dont the truth hurt !!!!!!
> ...


Lets not forget the Roman invasion of Britain and the Norman invasion. I was always taught to look at what the Romans and Normans gave to this country not what they took from it (Which I assume they did). Whereas I constantly hear what the British Empire took from the countries it ruled, surely we also gave them something even if it was only laws and justice.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

er,, without getting too pedantic here,, romans,, normans,,, white,, eh ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

er,, laws and justice ,,, are we talking the same british empire here,,, :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> er,, without getting too pedantic here,, romans,, normans,,, white,, eh ?


Naw - they all have nice suntans which we don't as it tends to rain more


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roddy said:


> er,, without getting too pedantic here,, romans,, normans,,, white,, eh ?


Even the Romans weren't daft enough to go into Scotland ,they stopped somewhere nice though.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> er,, without getting too pedantic here,, romans,, normans,,, white,, eh ?


After my previous reply, a more serious answer is that racism does not only apply to skin colour.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

YoungOldUn said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > er,, without getting too pedantic here,, romans,, normans,,, white,, eh ?
> ...


of course not mate,,,,, but D As statement ( as refered to by op ) was refering specifically to colour .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > er,, without getting too pedantic here,, romans,, normans,,, white,, eh ?
> ...


ah, if only some others could take the hint !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roddy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


I know we need that wall rebuilding asap and let the colonians have their independence.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol:,,, A.S.A.P ,,,   ,,,,,, but for now,,, Viva Espania,,,,,,, el scorchio ,, 8) 8)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


To quote Billy Connolly

'The Scots are like haemorrhoids, they come down real easily but are bastards to go push back up" :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> The problem is though that certain groups can use the N word to describe each other if they are of that race and that's not racist. So does that mean the N word is not that bad....? its socially acceptable depending on the "group" you belong to it would seem.
> 
> Problem i have is this. Lets break down a sentence....
> "You fucking ****** (insert colour your choice) twat".
> ...


Thats because the negatives before and after the colour make the sentence racially derogatory. Calling someone a fucking twat, is different than calling someone a fucking irish twat for example, or a fucking English twat. If someone calls me a fucking twat that is specific to me; if someone calls me a fucking English twat then that goes further doesnt it and kind includes my countrymen too; Bit like Sarkozy talking in negative terms about the British, he said - "it is the British who are unreaosnable"; "it is the british who want it all their own way"; pissed me off and plenty of others because I am British and played no part in the decisions Cameron made; I happen to be pro european. Imagine hearing the N word every day; Imagine others looking at you and steriotyping and judging you on the basis of your colour, or where you come from; - I come from Liverpool - I am reffered to as a scouser; a robber; lazy doleite; I walk around in a shell suit; I say calm down a lot; and apparently I havent worked a day in my life. I promise you it is fucking wearing at the best of times and I could gladly kick the crap out of those who sterio type me in that way because they think it is funny or because in some way they feel inferior themselves. Like I said in my earlier mail, it is a massive subject.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you are quite right mate , it is a massive subject,, but like in most cases of abuse and ridicule it stems from someones sense of inadaquency and the need to put down another to make themselves feel better,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
billy connely being a prime example , although q popular abroad he is not so in his home town,, but then we are a bit more discerning ,,


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> you are quite right mate , it is a massive subject,, but like in most cases of abuse and ridicule it stems from someones sense of inadaquency and the need to put down another to make themselves feel better,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> billy connely being a prime example , although q popular abroad he is not so in his home town,, but then we are a bit more discerning ,,


bang on! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> you are quite right mate , it is a massive subject,, but like in most cases of abuse and ridicule it stems from someones sense of inadaquency and the need to put down another to make themselves feel better,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> billy connely being a prime example , although q popular abroad he is not so in his home town,, but then we are a bit more discerning ,,


spot on roddy!!!! ive been on site where the brit builders have slated the poles for stealing jobs and the abuse verbally they got was terrible. what those guys did was work bloody hard and where the brits were having 20mins t-break and an hour lunch. the polish guys were having 10 & 30mins without the usual stop work and chat in between. those guys arrived first and left site last.........not sure about taking jobs, the lazy brits were handing them over by the NI number lol.
racism takes many forms as previously said within this topic, and brian says about scousers and the assumptions that come with that name, it covers the whole of our small minded country. the truth is if we as a nation stopped looking down our noses on our neighbours and just got on with life and work this country wouldn't be in the state it is in. i am based in cheltenham spa...........regency town, and my god it is so racist between the rich clients and the lower class clients in a poorer end of town. they only tolerate me being around as they need me, and yet i still see the glances from them aimed at me and my guys at times.class is one of the biggest racist areas around, indians for example have a strict class society and that has been brought over to the uk now.............where does it end? who knows or even where it started. all i do know is that until we can learn to live together in life sport or whatever brings us together at times it will never change.......city man u? celtic rangers? north south blah blah blah. the people at the top are keeping us down where they want us and let us fight amongst ourselves for scraps while they sit and live pretty imho. gazz


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Brilliantly said Gazza! whilst we are fighting amongst ourselves the sales of Rolls Royce and Bently are going through the roof; why is that? Its bluddy endemic, in Arica there is something called shadism and that is where black are racist towarsd black dependent upon their shade of black = bluddy crazy, but similar to the regional racism we experience here.

I read a post by Bill Roach (ken barlow) on twitter recently; going on about how bad the Liverpool footballers actions was and asking everyone to complain so LFC get kicked out of the cup (I am a LFC fan and can understand the anger). A few posts later he was commenting on the dancing on ice programme - "come on the black lad from Blue Peter; lets get the scouser kicked out' - a few posts later he was talking about one of the contestants and commenting on "her huge arse" - sexist and racist within two posts. Its this kind of ignorance and regional racism that is the hot bed for the more srios stuff; why are these over paid under talented f#ckers given such a platform to spout their views.

Bill Roach ? Cock Roach more like 

A lot of very bright people here - guess thats why we all own TT's :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

count me out in that one bud........i'm just an ex essex hard working guy and very ignorant in many regards. however i do not like the way this country is going in who runs it and how my own local community seems unable to sort their own wayward kids out that bring shame on the family and the community. do we just close our doors and say sod all or do we start to take back our own communities and build respect for ourselves again. god knows, i just know i have never sat back and done or said nothing where i live and a few parents have been told you need to sort your kids out as they make you as a family look crap


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

You dont have to have qualifications and big titles to be clever Gazz; just common sense and honesty. Tha will do for me a council estate boy from Liverpool. Have never forgotten my roots and never will.

I spoke yesterday about Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) of coronation street and his regional racist voews on twitter. Found out today that it was someone using his details and so I wanted to put the record straight. Bill Roache is apparrently a really nice guy and has been appalled that this tosser used his details in this way


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

he is still a sheit actor from a sheit program brian lol, fair dinkum for putting the record straight though m8ee


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Lets hope the left-wing BBC offer some consistency to the subject and ban her from appearing again.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eals-truth-Carol-Thatchers-golliwog-gaffe.htm


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Lets hope the left-wing BBC offer some consistency to the subject and ban her from appearing again.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eals-truth-Carol-Thatchers-golliwog-gaffe.htm


link isnt working now


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

left wing BBC ????????? since when,,,,,,,, i think people nowadays have forgotten what " left wing " means. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

One custard pie for roddy please.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-chief-mark-thompson-admits-left-wing-bias.do


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fab 4 TT said:


> One custard pie for roddy please.
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-chief-mark-thompson-admits-left-wing-bias.do


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Shes back............

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01gxswv/Question_Time_26_04_2012/


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

BrianR said:


> You dont have to have qualifications and big titles to be clever Gazz; just common sense and honesty. Tha will do for me a council estate boy from Liverpool. Have never forgotten my roots and never will.
> 
> I spoke yesterday about Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) of coronation street and his regional racist voews on twitter. Found out today that it was someone using his details and so I wanted to put the record straight. Bill Roache is apparrently a really nice guy and has been appalled that this tosser used his details in this way


Hi Brian, 
I am the actual real Bill Roache and thank you for the kind words, i have never been a sexist or racist but i did shag about a thousand birds recently.... maybe a million, im not sure... but anyone who says otherwise should be transported to the colonies with all them other lower class oiks and bounders. 
Cheers,
Ken, i mean Bill.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ant you are a raving looney i feel m8!! and fit in well here with the rest of us nutters


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Ant you are a raving looney i feel m8!! and fit in well here with the rest of us nutters


..... i resemble that remark.... :lol:

I just think it gets a tiny bit too serious in here from time to time... so a gentle subterfuge tends to do the trick heheheee


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I forgot why I love you so much....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...r-will-support-doctors-industrial-action.html


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

antcole said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > You dont have to have qualifications and big titles to be clever Gazz; just common sense and honesty. Tha will do for me a council estate boy from Liverpool. Have never forgotten my roots and never will.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

